# Solved: Can I change genre tags througout multiple folder?



## GrannyGamer (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello,

I am trying to figure out a way to change the GENRE tag throughout multiple folders without having to go into each folder separately to do this. Is there any kind of MP3 tagger thingie that will do this?

I have Windows XP and I have arranged the "My Music" folder like this:

CLASSICAL FOLDER
-- ALBUM 1
-- ALBUM 2
-- ETC.

SOUNDTRACK FOLDER
-- ALBUM 1
-- ALBUM 2
-- ETC.

AND SO FORTH. But some of the albums in the Classical folder, for instance, are tagged as Soundtrack or some other genre, and I want to have ALL the songs in ALL the albums in the Classical folder tagged Classical.

Right now, I have to go into each album, select all, and change the genry for that album. Then on to the next album ... ad infinitum. 

I'm hoping there's a less time-consuming way.

Any suggestions?

Barbara


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get Mp3tag, a good, free tag editor.

To access your music files in Mp3tag go to File > Change Directory, select the Classical folder and make sure the "Subdirectories" box is checked.


----------



## GrannyGamer (Apr 19, 2008)

Stantley ... Thank you so very much. 

I downloaded that Mpstag and tried it and it does precisely what I needed! You just saved me hours and hours of tedious work. You're a gem!

Barbara (GrannyGamer)


----------

